# Trinidad Fundador



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

My first panetela vitola. Good draw, nice construction, taste woody with some coffee. Very good cigar.
Beers: - Warsteiner Premium Dunkel (GER) - Munich Dunkel
- Eisenbahn Strong Golden Ale (BRA) - Belgian Golden Strong Ale 
- Tcheca (BRA) - Bohemian Pilsener


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Warsteiner thats some great beer...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice set up youve got there my friend !! i wish i was out there chilling with yah.....cmon paint..buy us some tix to brazil homi !! lets go drink and smoke


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I love good beers and good gars, looks tasty


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice pairing. Never had that stik but enjoy the other Trini vitolas


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great brother. Drink another beer for me. Ahahahaahahha


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks refreshing.


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

I was gifted a 98 fundy for my birthday. Amazing cigar.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great beers and looks like a good cigar


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Mutch beer for one cigar!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Warsteiner Dunkel is a great beer. I usually have at least one in the fridge.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice - and I like the 3 beers to 1 stick ratio!:biggrin:


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

When I see a beer, it looks so good, but I have no idea why when I have tried it, I don't like the taste, I want to like it but I my taste buds get scared or something? When will I enjoy it?


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

The first time I had Warsteiner I was at the Big Smoke. This hot girl comes over and asks if I want to try it. Love the beer, the girl was a nice bonus!


----------

